# Sand Devil



## LittleAl (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, sanding is the devil.

Thanks for the review. Very handy that this thing accepts the very rugged belt sander belts.

al


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That thing is pretty cool. How well does it fit in the hand and is it heavy. Can you use it for a period of time or does it present a challenge.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it fits the hand great; better than most. It is significantly lighter than the 3M block I have and if anything is less tiring than other blocks I have used.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cool, my question if you dont mind is does the tightening mech stay flat when tightened? Or does it bow up when under pressure? Thanks for the review.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

To date the lever is has remained locked in place with no bowing. And I was working over some walnut pretty good yesterday.


----------

